# My Duck Mount



## JHannah92 (Feb 26, 2009)

Got the mount of my hen wood duck I shot this year.  It's my first duck and the only one I killed.  Can't wait for next year to get a drake to mount with her!


----------



## dognducks (Feb 27, 2009)

who mounted it?


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 27, 2009)

Master's Taxidermy in Columbus


----------



## Fowl_Fixation (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry but I'd ask for a refund.


----------



## wingding (Feb 27, 2009)

If you mind me asking what did it cost?


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 27, 2009)

Fowl_Fixation said:


> Sorry but I'd ask for a refund.



Some of you fellas kill me. He didn't ask your opinion. He's proud of his first duck, went through the trouble to post pics of it and you just have to go and say something like that!! GIVE IT A REST OH GLORIOUS DUCK MASTER!!!!I know I know. I'll go ahead and say you're a better duck hunter than I am!!!! I'll save you the trouble of typing it out.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> Some of you fellas kill me. He didn't ask your opinion. He's proud of his first duck, went through the trouble to post pics of it and you just have to go and say something like that!! GIVE IT A REST OH GLORIOUS DUCK MASTER!!!!I know I know. I'll go ahead and say you're a better duck hunter than I am!!!! I'll save you the trouble of typing it out.



Good post..


----------



## bross07 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fowl_Fixation said:


> Sorry but I'd ask for a refund.



Who asked you?


----------



## bonaireboy (Feb 27, 2009)

wow..you guys can be brutal for no reason. Congrats on your 1st bird. Hope you have many more. I mounted the 1st bird I shot also, a juvenile Mallard drake. Had a nimrod make a comment when I dropped it off also. Its your treasure, enjoy it.


----------



## DUD (Feb 27, 2009)

bonaireboy said:


> wow..you guys can be brutal for no reason. Congrats on your 1st bird. Hope you have many more. I mounted the 1st bird I shot also, a juvenile Mallard drake. Had a nimrod make a comment when I dropped it off also. Its your treasure, enjoy it.




Congrats on your first bird!

I dont think that anyone is knocking the fact that he mounted his first bird.  Most people do.  I think what is being questioned is the quality of work performed by the taxidermist that mounted it.  Not sure if it is the way the pic was taken or the glare that is on it but the taxidermy work doesnt look great.  I would also like to know how much the mount cost?  

Once again I'm not knocking you but with it being your first bird you may want to check around and look at some other mounts and see IYO how yours fairs up to them.  Congrats again on the bird!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats on your first woody, maybe you'll get a dake this season!


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys.  I am very proud of my first duck and I think the mount looks pretty good to me (the one opinion that matters) so if you don't like my bad mount don't look at it.  As for the rest of the comments, thanks for the kind words.  This fall I plan to kill a drake to go with her, and the same man is gonna mount it also.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your first duck. You have every right to be proud.

Ignore the the holier-than-thou`s.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations on the 1st kill! Here's to many more.


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats on your first bird.As long as you like the mount ,who cares?


----------



## CAL (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations on ya first duck!I like your mount too.A hen is not the britest colored bird to begin with.I think your taxidermist did a great job.She is suppose to be dull in color to help camo.herself and her little ones.Good luck getting your Drake to go along with her.


----------



## brittonl (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats, I like the mount! It is unique and makes you happy and that is what matters. Not everyone has the funds, etc. to take their trophies to an award winning taxidermist, Masters could be on his way to being one!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 27, 2009)

*Congrats*



JHannah92 said:


> Thanks y'all.



and welcome to the addictive world of duck hunting. BTW, you are in for a life of Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----; buying calls, making your family miserable by blowing those calls, wasting time on the internet looking at duck hunting clubs in exotic locations, buying special guns for hunting, burning up ammo sighting in those guns, trying to suck your buddies into going on a fruitless duck hunt, and listening to your family telling you "I told You So". 
Now, don't say you weren't warned!!!


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 27, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 27, 2009)

I like it! I wish i had gotton my first duck mounted instead of eating it  Some guys on here just need to keep their mouths shut. and congrats!


----------



## JDAWG (Feb 27, 2009)

congrats on your first mount.....my lab brought my first mount to me while it was on the wall (widgeon)....hang it high and be proud


----------



## hunterarod (Feb 28, 2009)

Sometimes the only thing you need to say is congrats. There are some on here who can never say anything nice. CONGRATS! man, and good luck getting a drake next year.


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Hope we all stack 'em up next year.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Mar 2, 2009)

JDAWG said:


> congrats on your first mount.....my lab brought my first mount to me while it was on the wall (widgeon)....hang it high and be proud



Thats funny


----------



## Hutch (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats on your first bird


----------



## vtdawg09 (Mar 4, 2009)

looks good


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 5, 2009)

CONGRATES on your first bird and mount 


As has been said becareful waterfowling can be addictive. Start out slow with buyin stuff and work your way up and it don't hurt the wallet quite as much 


I don't know what kind of camera you used for the pic but if you can(want to ) try this. Take you bird outside when you have a nice sunny day, as Cal said the hen is dull anyways so try to get the sun shinning over you left shoulder (watch your shawdow don't want it in the picture) so that it's shining from the head of your bird to the tail. Maybe try to find a spot where you can have some woods kind of in the background. You might even try to find a spot to  place it with the sun coming from the tail forward. I think by doing this your mount won't look as washed out.  if you try this be sure to post a new pic I'd like to see how it turns out.

Hope this help ya out and may you have many great days afield and many more birds on your strap.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 5, 2009)

can't believe i missed this    congrats on your first duck and just like someone else said welcome to the world of duck hunting, it gets brutal but it sure is fun.......i like the mount too, i think it looks good!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats on your first duck!  Your world has been changed for the good!

Next year have Rodney Casteel mount your drake.

http://www.georgiawaterfowler.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=6451


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 5, 2009)

CAL said:


> I like your mount too.I think your taxidermist did a great job.


I agree.. I really like the eyes in the second pic. 
Congrat's on your duck and you will always have something to look back on now and remember the hunt by. Wood ducks are the prettiest duck in the wild.


----------



## JSpinks (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> Some of you fellas kill me. He didn't ask your opinion. He's proud of his first duck, went through the trouble to post pics of it and you just have to go and say something like that!! GIVE IT A REST OH GLORIOUS DUCK MASTER!!!!I know I know. I'll go ahead and say you're a better duck hunter than I am!!!! I'll save you the trouble of typing it out.



Thanks for saving us the trouble.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Mar 11, 2009)

Keepin up the duck huntin tradition with the 1st bird! congrats mann.


----------



## TAG (Mar 12, 2009)

Fowl_Fixation said:


> Sorry but I'd ask for a refund.



Dude what were you thinking.....


Nice duck. I know you are proud of your first duck, I had my first duck mounted also.


----------



## devolve (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats! my first was a woodie also, many many moons ago.


----------



## jrtank (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrats, I've mounted all of my 1st species including a drake woodie.  It's 20+ years old.  I would offer that there are some Taxid that can do a better job for you.  Love the mount though.
If I could figure out how to add a picture I'd share it with you.  After 20years it looks like the day I picked it up off lake oconee.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Mar 15, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 15, 2009)

awesome duck man , and congrats on your 1st duck !!!! i am not talking down on it at all , but when you get your drake mount the 2 on some old drift wood , cypress , or something else you like ... that thing will really pop then .... again great job man


----------



## vlgrigg (Mar 16, 2009)

Your mount looks awesome.. Great job on the duck..


----------

